# ICS question



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is in regards to all ics based roms. Are there any that have a working camcorder and playback functionality? I have seen this issue stated as fixed for some roms but every single one I have tried does not. Am I experiencing bit rot and need to sbf or is this issue not really resolved? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2 and cm7


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know, haven't tried ICS yet for the same reason. However, for some reason, I seem to recal reading that lgCamera may work better in ICS.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Don't know, haven't tried ICS yet for the same reason. However, for some reason, I seem to recal reading that lgCamera may work better in ICS.


Tried that. Tried others as well. I used to keep a backup of miui 4 just because that cam worked better than any other ics roms but the playback was choppy. I love my cm7 but am looking forward to a fully functional ics.









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I regret to inform you that, sadly, camcorder (along with playback) does indeed work in CM9.


----------



## elvyrorie (Jun 16, 2011)

Seems to me that most of the development for the DROID 2 has been abandoned. I think there are a few people still working on this phone, but I don't think we'll ever get a stable bug free version of ics. I've resigned myself after having tried everything, to running gingerbread roms. At least until I leave Verizon at the end of August.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

elvyrorie said:


> Seems to me that most of the development for the DROID 2 has been abandoned. I think there are a few people still working on this phone, but I don't think we'll ever get a stable bug free version of ics. I've resigned myself after having tried everything, to running gingerbread roms. At least until I leave Verizon at the end of August.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Hence why the CM9-D2G branch has builds being made for DX/D2/D2G now... and with the next few updates, graphics bugs are getting cleaned up.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I regret to inform you that, sadly, camcorder (along with playback) does indeed work in CM9.


So I guess this is on the D2G. Which ROM, straight CM9, AOKP, MIUI etc? Does it require any tricks like whitelists to get it working?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> So I guess this is on the D2G. Which ROM, straight CM9, AOKP, MIUI etc? Does it require any tricks like whitelists to get it working?


We're in the process of deprecating those. I suspect there might be a hwui.deny list or similar.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I regret to inform you that, sadly, camcorder (along with playback) does indeed work in CM9.


Okay, so I'm guessing that in order to get it too work as it should, I am going to have to sbf again.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

Different subject, not sure if its been discussed previously or if this is the right thread for this question. But Im running Liquid smooth 1.5 Rom of ICS 4.0.4. The B button on the physical keyboard is not functioning, and when i first boot up the automatic brightness setting turns the screen all the way off to where i cant see whats on the screen. I have to constantly lock and unlock the phone in order to catch a glimpse of the menu and buttons to push.


----------

